# Tyranid Mawloc - Finished at last! (Picture Heavy)



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

I wanted the base to highlight just how easily this monstrosity could smash through rock.. I did it by half snipping through the plastic pieces then tearing the rest of the way until it broke off. Then I pinned them on again to make them look as though the Mawloc was breaking the wall apart..


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks great, the only suggestion I would make would be to add a little gloss varnish to the mouth parts, just to make them look wet.
Thats entirely my own opinion, I know a lot people don't like the look but done sparingly I think it looks OK.
+rep!


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah I use water-effects for that.. I took those pics about 45 mins ago though.. And the matt varnish is still drying  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Grats on finishing!
Looks aweeesome.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Blimey! This is really sweet. It is much better than anything I am capable of at the moment but this is something I'd like to aspire to. If I may suggest perhaps painting the eyes to really draw attention to them. I think that would make your model all the more for it. +rep for such a fantastic job though.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Great model, using some of the city ruins scenery gives the model some realism.


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

I have the eyes painted milky-white on all my Tyranids.. Its my way of expressing that none of them are at all individual. Gives a drone feel to them i think. Thanks for the comments though guys..


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

It looks great but I think it would be better if it looked like it was coming out of a hole.


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

I saved that idea for my Trygon


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Now thats pretty awesome  At least people are using Mawlocs are good for something


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

That is sexy as all bejeezus, i love the fleshy colour in the mouth.

Can i ask what you used? I'm thinking about painting up an EC test piece at some point and i really do like that pink :wink:


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Its a bit of a mix really.. I used Warlock Purple and astronomican Grey from the Citadel range.. Those guys really need to come up with a better pinky range..

Its then been washed in leviathan purple and baal red.. I then just added more Astro-grey to the Warlock purple for the highlights..

EDIT: I should have mentioned as anyone who uses Warlock purple knows it doesnt cover very well.. Astron-grey really helps with this as its a foundation colour. Thickening it up enough to one-coat straight onto black


----------



## Rob1981 (Jul 13, 2010)

looking good, nice to see this one finished


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

nice job mate


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

That is an exquisite paint job. Absolutely flawless. And repworthy too


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for comment and rep.. I am just awaiting some Water effects so I can make the Maw a little more life-like.. 

Nice suggestion


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

I like. +rep


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow... Thats really good, love the colour scheme and the accuracy of it all. I'm doing tyranids as a second army soon... No idea how i'm going paint something the quality of that!!

+rep


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I like him alot man! I really like the work on the mouth bits, the purple looks great!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Hesky said:


> I have the eyes painted milky-white on all my Tyranids.. Its my way of expressing that none of them are at all individual. Gives a drone feel to them i think.


That's a really cool idea. I take it back. Its good to see why people have chosen to do what they did modelling/painting wise. I like the idea and the execution underpins this point really well.


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

piemaster said:


> That's a really cool idea. I take it back. Its good to see why people have chosen to do what they did modelling/painting wise. I like the idea and the execution underpins this point really well.


It was good of you to make the observation in the first place. I didnt take offence at it by any means. Once my army is eventually finished I will take an army-wide photo of them all and show you how effective I think it is en masse..

Thanks though Piemaster I always appreciate constructive criticism..


----------



## WarpZombie (Nov 4, 2009)

Man i really like the way you painted the carapace, it looks very awesome

The way you made the broken wall gives the model a look of motion rather than it looking like a sitting snake, great piece


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

There is something weird about this model. When i looked at it the first time and commented it looked fantastic. I have come back the next day and looked at it again and it seems to be even better than before. I would say this would have to be the best MC nid i have ever seen. And that broken wall detail is brilliant.


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> I have come back the next day and looked at it again and it seems to be even better than before.


Thats a really nice thing to say mate..

Last night I was wondering where I was going to get the drive to start painting my Trygon Prime as my brain seemed exhausted by the idea. But having got up with a nasty hangover and read that this morning I didnt find it so hard to feel like painting again.

I do like giving my bases a little chacter.. I think for my prime I will have a Genestealer crawling out of a hole beneath it or something..


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks awesome! For some reason I just love a well painted tyranid model. Seeing a really awesome lictor on the GW page like 4 years ago is actually what sucked me into the world of 40k. For some reason though I can never get into the idea of actually doing a tyranid army...go figure.

Great job!


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Babypowder said:


> For some reason though I can never get into the idea of actually doing a tyranid army...go figure.
> 
> Great job!


They are an inspirational "Bad Guy" army.. I bet in your subconscious thinking you were just dreaming of kicking their backside


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

That is an Epic Base and the color scheme is great! Just getting my own mawloc/trygon model made. I have it magnetized so it will have to have a pretty epic base to go with its convertibility.


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Really a great paint job and lovely base.


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Phenious said:


> That is an Epic Base and the color scheme is great! Just getting my own mawloc/trygon model made. I have it magnetized so it will have to have a pretty epic base to go with its convertibility.


I considered magnetizing mine for storage reasons but hes just so gigantic that I have to have a special storage box just for him and my two Trygons anyways..

I look forward to seeing yours when finished


----------

